# Java für PDA DELL Axim 51



## Pinguin (13. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen PDA (DELL Axim 51) gekauft. Um aber eine bestimnmte Webseite richtig darzustellen, brauche ich Java. Nun kenne ich mich mit dem Mobile Java überhaupt nicht aus. Ich war schon bei Sun.de, habe dort Java 2ME gefunden (ist dass das richtige?) aber als ich auf die Downloadseite geleitet wurde, fand ich den Download nicht weil ich den Namen nicht identifizieren kann.

Hier habe ich geklickt: *J2ME (Mobile/Wireless)*

...danach hier: *Download Java ME*

und kam dann hierher: http://java.sun.com/javame/downloads

Ich hoffe das ich es so gut beschrieben habe, und vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen was ich da downloaden muss.

Vielen Dank für Hilfe...

...und einen netten Gruß 

Pinguin


----------



## Caffè Latte (13. Apr 2006)

Hi,

als freie VM für persönliche Taschenrechner (PocketPC) gibt es z.B. Ewe oder SuperWaba. Beides ungetestet ...


----------



## Pinguin (13. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

heißt dass, das auf der Sun.de Seite das Java für meinen PDA nicht zu finden ist? 
Heißt das Java für PDA`s denn nicht JME2? *blödfrag*

Gruß
Pinguin


----------



## Caffè Latte (13. Apr 2006)

Hi,

nein, ein PDA mit Windows Mobile ist kein Mobile Device im Sinne Suns. Welche Geräte unterstützt werden findest du hier.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (23. Nov 2007)

Hi,
die Einträge sind schon älter, aber vielleicht hilft es noch anderen Suchenden: IBM bietet eine kompatible Runtime für Windows Mobile an, mit der Java auch auf dem Axim läuft:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/websphere/zones/wireless/weme_eval_runtimes.html
Die IBM JRE ist zwar nicht kostenlos aber trotzdem sehr günstig.

Von SuperWaba und Ewe ist abzuraten, da diese nicht ganz kompatibel sind. Weitere Infos gibt es in einem Blog-Eintrag unter http://blog.vikdavid.com/2004/12/java_on_pocketp.html

Ciao,
  Wolfgang


----------

